# Who is Elbereth Gilthoniel?



## Sushi (Jan 24, 2005)

Hi! I have stumbled across this name a couple of times in The Fellowship of the Ring, and I can't really find out who/what it is. It is always said when the Ringwraiths are there, but I think the name sounds elvish? Can someone help me out here?

Thanks


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 24, 2005)

Elbereth is the elvish name for Varda.
Elbereth means _star-queen_, and Gilthoniel = _starkindler_
(If I am wrong, someone will surely correct me soon  )


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 24, 2005)

That is the name of a star-godess I guess is the best way to put it. According to _The Silmarillion_ she created some of the stars and constellations at the time of the Awakening of the Elves in ancient days of the world. They sing of her out of reverence, and sometimes her name is spoken in a way you might call a prayer.


----------



## Sushi (Jan 24, 2005)

Ahh that cleared up some things. So they kind of see her as a "god"? Like christian people pray to their god when something bad is going to happen (or is happening), then Tolkiens characters pray to Elbereth Gilthoniel ?


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 24, 2005)

Well "god" was the best choice of word I could find in English to describe who she is. Among men the Valar 'the powers' (the class of beings to which Elbereth belongs) have been called gods (not 'God', both exist in Middle-earth and are distinct). The elves do not call them gods to my knowledge. It might be better to liken these Valar to angels. But yes, these Valar have been prayed to at times of need.


----------



## Arvedui (Jan 25, 2005)

If my memory doesn't fail me completely, I think that Tolkien described the Valar as "angelic beings" on several occations.
A number of the Valar were sent into Arda (the Earth) to make Eru's vision into reality. But i think that you will have to read _The Silmarillion _ to get the whole picture.


----------



## Sushi (Jan 25, 2005)

Thanks for the info - I understand it *alot* better now. When I'm done reading Lord of The Rings:The Two Towers and Return of the King, I will sure be reading The Silmarillion.


----------



## Confusticated (Jan 25, 2005)

You're welcome 



Arvedui said:


> If my memory doesn't fail me completely, I think that Tolkien described the Valar as "angelic beings" on several occations.


Yes, he does. But it didn't sound right calling her star angel


----------

